

Whoami - vvviolet
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whoami

======
AdmiralAsshat
We use this at my job all the time to make backup files with timestamps.

A typical script might contain something like:

cp file{,.$(whoami).$(date '+%m%d%y')}

